# Dumb. Dumb. Go ahead. Slap me now.



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What was I thinking????

So Hope had such great stools today that tonight (like a fool) I thought that she could stand a bit of extra nutrition. 
Ruby gets Nupro so I put a little bit (not at all a serving) in her ZP/shredded chicken mixture. I have also been adding probiotics so she got a tiny dash of that as usual.

Another great stool followed by a touch of the yellow mucous. 

I have copied ingredient decks of all the foods she has been on as well as the Nupro. I plan to take time tomorrow to mark every common ingredient they share to help identify the culprit. Since she so beautifully tolerates the ZP, I will likely be able to remove those ingredients from the consideration set that irritates her. 

She has been perfectly fine all evening. I confessed to DH that I likely did it-I had to!!
She will get her regular mix in the morning and I am hoping she will return to her new normal which has been so good!!

That's all. Needed to share.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

"If it's not broken don't fix it?" lol. it was good intentioned :]


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

GREAT morning! Ate perfectly and had perfect stools! Just chicken and ZP for her tonight!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would try to get her fully on the Ziwi soon! The chicken doesn't add much nutritionally, and it also doesn't give "firm" stools in and of itself, so if you slowly wean her off I bet you will have success!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is exactly my plan. Let's hope her tummy will agree! 

Tonight and tomorrow morning still mixing in a touch of chicken and tomorrow night will be all ZP. That will continue indefinitley! 
I want to be able to be with her and watch her closely and I can do that Friday night through Monday morning. As much as I want to give her Nupro that will have to wait.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Don't beat yourself up. You couldn't know until you tried. I'm sure Hope is none the worse for wear and doesn't hold a grudge.


----------

